# Assembling Metal



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

What would be the best way to assemble metal models, the super glue I'm using just isn't cutting it.


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Super glue or plastic glue should do fine actually...that's from my experience...they just need to be left there for a while...so that there is enough time for it to dry and form a nice layer between the parts...

If you want...You could always pin the parts to the body using a pin vice...and some glue of course...If you need to know what a pin vice is...you just need to go to tutorials section and look for my post called 'Pin Vice'...All the info should be there...

Good Luck


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Anything that requires joining large metal parts to one another is usually best pinned and glued, take a look at this guide on pinning, hopefully it will help.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I also think the glue I'm using might be best suited for plastic, it doesn't specify though, as a matter of fact it doesn't really have much info on it at all.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

super glue shud be fine, never had a problem getting metal to metal, only on heavier things like arms with big guns shud u pin


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Super glue will work fine on metal. As others have said pinning really helps with metal parts but also super glue takes some time to form a bond with metal so once you put the pieces together you have to hold them together for a couple of minutes also blowing air on the glued together pieces helps speed up the drying process. Another thing is how much glue are you using? To much and you have to wait a long time to get the glue dry, too little and the two pieces won't join properly and the fall apart if you look at the model wrong. 
It is a lot of trial and error when working with metal which is why most people hate it and like plastic.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, metal models are sometimes hard to get to stick together, pinning if you can is good. One thing I know from when I was starting out, is if you try and fail to glue something a couple of times, you often have a lot of glue residue left over on your bits, which doesn't help when trying to re-stick it. Getting it off can give you a better surface to re-glue.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Don'T know if it was said already ... clean the parts before you glue them together.. the stuff that helps the parts out of the molding device also keeps the glue from working!


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

What's the best way to clean them, I'm working with arms and the joints are pretty small and hard to get into.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Superglue Gel works a treat, acts as a more sticky super glue. It's also advised with begger models with small joints to pin, the pinning guide linked to by squeek tells you all you'll need to know on that behalf.

Another thing you could do is use a small amount of two part epoxy putty (Greenstuff or Milliput does a treat) along with the superglue, whilst if it breaks it'll be a pain to redo, it does give it a VERY strong hold.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately with metal and superglue you have to be really patient for complete hardness. Usually, I would sit your model down and pin/vise everything together that you can separately with only a bead of glue in the joining. Then it can take around an hour for it to start to be able to be handled, so it's a good time to pop in a movie.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

> you could put some glue on the piece then stick a bit of greenstuff in it then put some more glue i use that on metal models its like triple the sticking power.



heres my advice from another post


----------

